# Felt Group Buy??



## Dave Martell

So let's give this another try, shall we? 

I'll get with the guy in India and see what the deal is and I'll post back here ASAP.

In the meantime if you're interested please post or if you have questions please ask. 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## labor of love

Im in.


----------



## mc2442

Still in.


----------



## Barmoley

I'm in.


----------



## McMan

In


----------



## panda

count me in for a felt cube block thingy


----------



## Ivang

I'm in


----------



## niwaki-boy

You know where Im at with this &#128077;&#128077;... thanks Dave!


----------



## slickmamba

felt deburr blocks? I'm down


----------



## Doug

Count me in. Three of each


----------



## GoodMagic

Dave, I'm in too.


----------



## chinacats

In for sure.


----------



## Dave Martell

I just heard back from my supplier. I can get a smaller than normal shipment (this time only) because he's got only a small amount (28 Ultra-Rock Hard pads) of this type of felt on hand. Any additional orders would require manufacturing and a substantial wait time.

De-burring blocks are available up to 50 pcs (only) at this time.

I think the only fair thing to do here is to do first come first served with those who posted above getting first dibs. I'll take orders, and pre-payments, only to the point that I can fill directly. 

We'll have to talk about the future order thing at a later date.

How does that sound?


----------



## Dave Martell

*

Features: ULTRA-Rock Hard Felt De-Burring Pad *

Our ULTRA-Rock Hard Felt Deburring Pad is designed to give the ultimate in burr removal specifically to Japanese knives when used in conjunction with our Hard Felt DeBurring Block.

This pad is to be used after each and every sharpening stone you employ!

The proper use would be to strop the knife's edge at a slightly increased angle (maybe 1-2 degrees higher of an angle than what you're sharpening at) while using strong downward pressure. This action, along with the natural properties of this ULTRA-Rock Hard Felt Pad will draw the burrs away from and off of the cutting edge.

Used along with our Rock Hard Felt Block you will be able to remove even the toughest most stubborn burrs in no time at all leaving a crisp clean edge behind.

The steps to success in using our felt deburring system would be:

1. Slice into the Rock Hard Felt Block
2. Strop on the ULTRA-Rock Hard Felt Pad (both sides of the knife)
3. Slice into the Rock Hard Felt Block
4. Strop on the ULTRA-Rock Hard Felt Pad (both sides of the knife)

I've tested and used many types of hard felt in the past and I can tell you that none compare to our ULTRA-Rock Hard version in regards to deburring, draw, and wear. This is a premium hard to find natural wool product imported from India. In searching I can not find an equal.

This pad can be charged (loaded) with diamond spray to use as a final finish strop. Used in this manner the pad will provide crisp clean bitey edges. This is the perfect replacement for stropping on leather. Can also be charged with chromium oxide powder. Click HERE to see a trick to applying chromium oxide to felt pads. 

Our ULTRA-Rock Hard Felt Pad will not roll or dub a knife's edge due to it's heavily compacted surface, there's just simply no give at all in this pad. Use with confidence!

Sizes - 11" x 3" x 1/8" 

_*Please note - Some imperfections or variations may appear in the surface of pad. This is normal and perfectly OK as this is a natural material.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


_










*Features: Hard Felt De-Burring Block*

Our Hard Felt Deburring Block is designed to give the ultimate in burr removal specifically to Japanese knives when used in conjunction with our ULTRA-Rock Hard Felt DeBurring Pad.

This block is to be used after each and every sharpening stone you employ!

The proper use would be to slice into a corner of the block and run the knife's edge through from heal to tip. This action will allow the felt to draw burrs away and off of the cutting edge. Used along with our ULTRA-Rock Hard Felt Pad you will be able to remove even the toughest most stubborn burrs in no time at all leaving a crisp clean edge behind.

This is a premium hard to find natural wool product imported from India. 

This simple felt block has become one of, if not the most, significant advancements in deburring Japanese knives that I've experienced since I began sharpening them. I couldn't imagine sharpening without one.


_*Please note - Some imperfections or variations may appear in the surface of pad. This is normal and perfectly OK as this is a natural material._


----------



## Dave Martell

*Pricing*

Ultra-Rock Hard Felt Pad - $17

Rock Hard Felt Deburring Block - $11




*Shipping*

To be billed later when items are ready to ship and weighed. 

USPS Priority Shipping will be the only option available


----------



## Dave Martell

labor of love said:


> Im in.




Your inbox is full!


----------



## Dave Martell

I've sent PM's to everyone I could who posted interested already.


----------



## daveb

+ me


----------



## labor of love

Cleared.


----------



## Dave Martell

You guys are keeping me busy today! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

50% already claimed! :biggrin:


----------



## DeepCSweede

I will take one of each Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

DeepCSweede said:


> I will take one of each Dave




Sure thing, just shoot me your email address and I'll send you an invoice.

Thanks!


----------



## niwaki-boy

Thanks Dave &#128591; Glad you were able to get this going.. ah'gain &#128513;


----------



## Dave Martell

I just placed the order. :happymug:


----------



## slickmamba

:spin chair::spin chair::spin chair::spin chair:


----------



## S-Line

I'm in!


----------



## Nemo

Wish I was in the 'States


----------



## Marek07

Nemo said:


> Wish I was in the 'States


No you don't! I'll look after you. 

Dave - I'm in please. 2 x pads & 2 x blocks. Thanks.


----------



## Nemo

Marek07 said:


> No you don't! I'll look after you.
> 
> Dave - I'm in please. 2 x pads & 2 x blocks. Thanks.


Thanks Marek.


----------



## GorillaGrunt

1 pad, 2 blocks if theyre even still available! Wow!


----------



## S-Line

Oops, I guess I should tell you what I want too. 2 felt and 2 blocks please.


----------



## Talim

I would like a set too if still available.


----------



## Dave Martell

Nemo said:


> Wish I was in the 'States





Marek07 said:


> No you don't! I'll look after you.
> 
> Dave - I'm in please. 2 x pads & 2 x blocks. Thanks.





Nemo said:


> Thanks Marek.




Marek, invoice sent.

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## Dave Martell

GorillaGrunt said:


> 1 pad, 2 blocks if theyre even still available! Wow!





S-Line said:


> Oops, I guess I should tell you what I want too. 2 felt and 2 blocks please.




Please send me PMs with your email address so I can send you Paypal invoices.

You two will be getting the last of the pads.

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell

So we've had all the pads claimed *but there's still plenty of de-burring blocks available!*

If someone doesn't come through on payment I'll list those pads available but for now they're all gone. Thanks!


----------



## steelcity

Email sent for a couple blocks.


----------



## Dave Martell

steelcity said:


> Email sent for a couple blocks.




Got it and answered.

Thanks Brian


----------



## Dave Martell

The felt will here next week.


----------



## Lars

Would love to try one of the de-burring blocks, but it looks like usps wan't over 30usd for shipping, so will have to pass..

Lars


----------



## Dave Martell

Only 6 blocks left!


----------



## ThinMan

Ill take one. PM sent.


----------



## Dave Martell

ThinMan said:


> Ill take one. PM sent.




Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell

Just a couple blocks left.


----------



## Dave Martell

The felt is in the house! :spin chair:


----------



## Dave Martell

I will process it starting tomorrow. Once the orders are all cut and boxed I will send out the invoices for shipping. 

*Note - some folks ordered but haven't yet paid. If I don't receive payment I'll assume you're no longer interested. This is OK as there is a wait list for the pads so don't sweat it.


----------



## rogue108

Damn. I missed this could of used at least one felt pad and block.


----------



## Dave Martell

rogue108 said:


> Damn. I missed this could of used at least one felt pad and block.




Sorry Andrew.


----------



## niwaki-boy

Dave Martell said:


> Sorry Andrew.



Lets turn that frown upside down for rogue &#128579; he can take one of my blocks


----------



## chinacats

Dave, would you mind posting when you send invoices? The email I use for that is one i don't check very often.

That's very kind of you Niwaki-boy...very much in the spirit of the forum.


----------



## Dave Martell

All invoices (for shipping costs) that can be sent have been sent.

For anyone who needs to provide me with their shipping address please send a PM with details and I'll follow by sending you an invoice.

As the invoices get paid the orders will ship.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dave Martell

Some of you should be receiving your goodies soon.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Dave Martell said:


> Some of you should be receiving your goodies soon.



Got mine in the mail today. Thanks for doing the group buy, Dave.


----------



## McMan

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Got mine in the mail today. Thanks for doing the group buy, Dave.



Me too. Thanks Dave!


----------



## mc2442

Ditto. Thanks for the order Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

Great to hear. Thanks to you all as well!


----------



## ashy2classy

Got mine yesterday. Thanks, Dave!


----------



## Grunt173

I would have like to have gotten a pad.I hope this comes around again some day.I missed it this time.


----------



## Dave Martell

Have you guys tried them out yet?


----------



## labor of love

I dont know if this has already been mentioned but it is really important to dry your knife before using the pad right? Doesnt felt form bubbles on the surface if exposed to water?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Labor, OH it sure does. A stray drop can will create bump on the felt. Ask me how I know. Ya can work around it, I supposed it coupe be vice squeezed back to shape, maybe?


----------



## Doug

Dave Martell said:


> Have you guys tried them out yet?



Just got mine. Thanks Dave and Chinacats for getting the ball rolling on this! This felt is definitely harder then the other felt I have. Tried it on some white steel and some stainless blades I sharpened and it works great. I'm going to mount a pad on some bass wood that I have. Should be a great portable stropping solution. +1 on the water caused bumps warning. Got to keep the felt away from the sink and wet fingers when sharpening.


----------



## Dave Martell

labor of love said:


> I dont know if this has already been mentioned but it is really important to dry your knife before using the pad right? Doesnt felt form bubbles on the surface if exposed to water?




Yes sir, that's a fact!


----------



## GoodMagic

Got mine too, thank you Dave, and LOL for the heads up on keeping it dry.


----------



## GorillaGrunt

Thanks Dave, this is great! Glad it came together. Do you recommend loading the pad for stropping or using it unloaded?


----------



## Dave Martell

GorillaGrunt said:


> Thanks Dave, this is great! Glad it came together. Do you recommend loading the pad for stropping or using it unloaded?




I use them loaded with diamond spray.


----------



## niwaki-boy

Dave Martell said:


> Some of you should be receiving your goodies soon.



Got mine thanks Dave wicked awesome 
Thanks chinacats for the original query that got this going


----------



## niwaki-boy

Dave Martell said:


> The felt is in the house! :spin chair:


My post yesterday got caught up in the forum change and still awaits mod approval. Already pm'd you but also want thank chinacats for getting the ball going in the original post.


----------



## ecchef

Mine showed up today. Thank you Dave.


----------



## ThinMan

I received mine last week.

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell

Awesome, enjoy fellas! Thanks again


----------



## panda

the block is frickin sweet, pulls off so many stray bits n pieces. amazing how much sh*t comes off the edges.


----------



## Dave Martell

panda said:


> the block is frickin sweet, pulls off so many stray bits n pieces. amazing how much sh*t comes off the edges.



Man I was just waiting to hear from you but this is better than I expected!


----------



## panda

also i didnt know about the water ruining it part, good looking out on the heads up.


----------



## chinacats

Didn't want to comment until I could make it to the Post Office which finally happened today--WooHoo! Thanks for making this happen Dave. Same high grade stuff as before, really appreciate the effort.


----------



## Dave Martell

Glad to help Jim. Thanks to you for bringing this up.


----------



## Lars

Major european jealousy going on here..

Lars


----------



## Dave Martell

Sorry Lars


----------



## brainsausage

Wish I hadn’t missed this. I have a pretty heavy stone session coming up next week, these would have helped for sure. I’m in for the next go around!


----------



## chinacats

brainsausage said:


> Wish I hadn’t missed this. I have a pretty heavy stone session coming up next week, these would have helped for sure. I’m in for the next go around!




I got you covered.


----------



## Dave Martell

It's not much but I've got an extra pad and 2 extra blocks if anyone wants them.


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> It's not much but I've got an extra pad and 2 extra blocks if anyone wants them.




*SOLD*

That's a wrap!


----------



## Dave Martell

PS - in the future please feel free to bring this up again as I'd do another group buy if there's enough interest.

Also, maybe there's interest for diamond sprays?


----------



## panda

count me in for next batch of blocks cause ill need another once i wear mine out


----------



## ThinMan

I still need a felt pad. Diamond spray sounds good too.


----------



## chinacats

I've not been using diamond sprays in some time but really enjoyed the fact that yours are color coded and colorful...plain diamond spray always looks dirty. I would heartily recommend yours if someone is in the market.


----------



## KCMande

Blocks 
Pads
Sprays here.
I'm close to out of my supply


----------



## Grunt173

Please count me in for a pad,Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

Just to be clear....

I don't have diamond sprays to sell at this time. The above picture is many years old, taken back when I stocked this stuff in my (since closed) online store. I only posted the picture to see if there was any interest in doing a one off group buy thing like we just did with the felt.

Also, I don't have pricing available at this time. I haven't bought this stuff in years so who knows what they charge today.


Thanks to everyone for their interest! 
Dave


----------



## Jville

I'd like in on the felt next time. Too bad, I missed this round.


----------



## slobound

Count me in for the next round.


----------



## niwaki-boy

I love this stuff Dave :bigdamnteddybearholdsgiantheartandaballoon:
Wicked pissah!


----------



## Dave Martell

niwaki-boy said:


> Wicked pissah!


----------



## euphorbioid

Hey Dave, long time no see. Please count me in on thenext felt buy.
Thanks,
Jan


----------



## Dave Martell

euphorbioid said:


> Hey Dave, long time no see. Please count me in on thenext felt buy.
> Thanks,
> Jan



Hi Jan, will do!


----------



## Dave Martell

Hey folks, I just got the word that it's time again for felt to be available. 


Here's the details....







*
Features: ULTRA-Rock Hard Felt De-Burring Pad*

Our ULTRA-Rock Hard Felt Deburring Pad is designed to give the ultimate in burr removal specifically to Japanese knives when used in conjunction with our Hard Felt DeBurring Block.

This pad is to be used after each and every sharpening stone you employ!

The proper use would be to strop the knife's edge at a slightly increased angle (maybe 1-2 degrees higher of an angle than what you're sharpening at) while using strong downward pressure. This action, along with the natural properties of this ULTRA-Rock Hard Felt Pad will draw the burrs away from and off of the cutting edge.

Used along with our Rock Hard Felt Block you will be able to remove even the toughest most stubborn burrs in no time at all leaving a crisp clean edge behind.

The steps to success in using our felt deburring system would be:

1. Slice into the Rock Hard Felt Block
2. Strop on the ULTRA-Rock Hard Felt Pad (both sides of the knife)
3. Slice into the Rock Hard Felt Block
4. Strop on the ULTRA-Rock Hard Felt Pad (both sides of the knife)

I've tested and used many types of hard felt in the past and I can tell you that none compare to our ULTRA-Rock Hard version in regards to deburring, draw, and wear. This is a premium hard to find natural wool product imported from India. In searching I can not find an equal.

This pad can be charged (loaded) with diamond spray to use as a final finish strop. Used in this manner the pad will provide crisp clean bitey edges. This is the perfect replacement for stropping on leather. Can also be charged with chromium oxide powder. Click HERE to see a trick to applying chromium oxide to felt pads.

Our ULTRA-Rock Hard Felt Pad will not roll or dub a knife's edge due to it's heavily compacted surface, there's just simply no give at all in this pad. Use with confidence!

Sizes - 11" x 3" x 1/8" 

_*Please note - Some imperfections or variations may appear in the surface of pad. This is normal and perfectly OK as this is a natural material.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_










*Features: Hard Felt De-Burring Block*

Our Hard Felt Deburring Block is designed to give the ultimate in burr removal specifically to Japanese knives when used in conjunction with our ULTRA-Rock Hard Felt DeBurring Pad.

This block is to be used after each and every sharpening stone you employ!

The proper use would be to slice into a corner of the block and run the knife's edge through from heal to tip. This action will allow the felt to draw burrs away and off of the cutting edge. Used along with our ULTRA-Rock Hard Felt Pad you will be able to remove even the toughest most stubborn burrs in no time at all leaving a crisp clean edge behind.

This is a premium hard to find natural wool product imported from India.

This simple felt block has become one of, if not the most, significant advancements in deburring Japanese knives that I've experienced since I began sharpening them. I couldn't imagine sharpening without one.


_*Please note - Some imperfections or variations may appear in the surface of pad. This is normal and perfectly OK as this is a natural material._


----------



## Dave Martell

*Pricing*

Ultra-Rock Hard Felt Pad - $17

Rock Hard Felt Deburring Block - $11




*Shipping*

To be billed later when items are ready to ship and weighed.

USPS Priority Shipping will be the only option available


----------



## Dave Martell

Please PM me with your orders - include your Paypal email address for (pre-payment) billing.

Shipping costs will be billed when the order are ready to go.

Thanks folks!


----------



## Dave Martell

I've PM'd everyone who I have a note on missing out on the last group buy. 

Thanks to everyone who have already put in their orders!


----------



## slobound

Thanks for organizing, Dave!


----------



## daddy yo yo

PMd


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm going to place the order on Friday morning so you've got until this Thursday to get your orders in. 

The turnout has been great for this, thanks everyone!


----------



## Dave Martell

*Today is the last day to place your order for this group buy. *

Thanks to everyone who participated


----------



## Leftygrinder

Please add me to the next round.

Mark


----------



## chiffonodd

Hey Dave, when should we actually pay the PayPal invoice? Want to make sure I dont drop the ball


----------



## Dave Martell

chiffonodd said:


> Hey Dave, when should we actually pay the PayPal invoice? Want to make sure I dont drop the ball



I just sent you a PM


----------



## dreamwalker

Wow I missed it....

Please add me in next group buy.

Thank you for doing this Dave!
Mike


----------



## Dave Martell

The felt is on the move, should be here by the end of this week. I'll post when I've received it and updates on shipping, etc, as I can.


----------



## GorillaGrunt

I want in on the next one too, missed this last one. Great stuff Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

The felt has landed! 

In the next few days I'll start processing the orders and sending out invoices for shipping costs. 

Talk to you soon!

Dave


----------



## Grunt173

Thanks Dave.


----------



## WiscoNole

I guess I missed out.


----------



## Dave Martell

WiscoNole said:


> I guess I missed out.




Matt! Good to see that you're still coming round.

I might have some extra felts but I've got a list of people waiting that will likely take what's left over.


----------



## tim37

Dave,
Somehow I missed this whole thread. I am having trouble removing the burr from S35VN. Will these do the job? If so, put me down for 2 each in the next order.
Tim


----------



## Razor

Contrary to mythology this process does not remove the burr. It simply folds it. Nothing wrong with that, but realize that is what is happening. Don't believe me, take a strong magnet and try to extract some metal bits from the felt. You won't find any. You can accomplish the same with any soft wood.


----------



## Dave Martell

The pad is for loading with a compound to refine the edge although any remaining burrs can be removed through the use of the pad yet that's not it's sole purpose. 

The de-burring block pulls the burr off the edge, that's where the metal goes, try your magnet there.

These two felt de-burring/stropping products are a system to be used together for maximum effect.


----------



## Dave Martell

OK folks, we've got a blip to deal with here as I received the wrong felt from my source. 

The problem is that the felt that was sent was not up to the quality that I normally receive. It's still good stuff but it's not as compact and it's not as clean as I expect it to be. See...






I've been waiting to hear back on this issue before I could share this with you and just now I've been told that the factory in India is sending over replacement sheets ASAP. Unfortunately this means more waiting. 

I promise to process the felt and get it out to you as soon as it arrives. 

Thanks for your patience!

Regards,
Dave


----------



## slobound

Thanks for the heads up, Dave! No worries over here.


----------



## alanhuth

Please add me to the next round. Thanks


----------



## Grunt173

No worries here either Dave. We know you are doing your best.


----------



## Dave Martell

The felt just arrived direct from India. I haven't yet opened it to inspect but assuming it's good I'll be processing it this weekend. 

Thanks to all for their patience!


----------



## WildBoar

Dave, you can hold mine and ship with the cleaver if possible.


----------



## KCMande

same for me


----------



## Dave Martell

WildBoar said:


> Dave, you can hold mine and ship with the cleaver if possible.





KCMande said:


> same for me




Will do!


----------



## alanhuth

Please add me to the next round, too. Thanks Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

If I don't screw up too badly when processing the felt I should have some extra pads to sell. I'll contact you guys who already asked before I post them up.


----------



## Trouthead

Any left overs I would take one of each also. Thanks


----------



## Vils

Me to.


----------



## sudsy9977

You can send mine together with the cleaver if it’s easier for you as well


----------



## Butaru

In for next... unless there are more?


----------



## Dave Martell

All felt orders that are to be shipped at this time are packed up and ready to go and I've sent out Paypal invoices for shipping charges. Once your invoice is paid your felt will ship.

Thanks again to everyone who contributed on this group buy, This one was the largest amount ordered yet! 

Dave


----------



## Jville

Invoice paid


----------



## Leftygrinder

Dave,

I will take two of each of the felt blocks. I sent you a message with my details.

Thank you,

Mark


----------



## tim37

Thanks, Dave, but I'll have to pass.
Tim 37


----------



## Luke_G

Invoice paid, thanks Dave for organizing the group buy!


----------



## Butaru

Got the felt and it’s pretty nice. In for the block next go around. Thank you sir!


----------



## Dave Martell

Butaru said:


> Got the felt and it’s pretty nice. In for the block next go around. Thank you sir!



Thanks back at ya Doug!


----------

